# What's your best 250m Flying Lap time?



## oliglynn (16 Sep 2014)

Been on a taster session at the Lee Valley Velodrome (first time on a track and would highly recommend to all) - part of this involved individual 250m flying lap challenge. I would class myself as a reasonably keen amateur cyclist, doing a couple of sportives a year and non-serious club rides regularly. Managed to put in a better time than all my companions on this session, some of whom I was quite surprised to have beaten (they looked really fit!)
17.985 seconds was my time. That's just over 50km/h (31mph) avg speed.

Was quite happy with that time, but of course I'm sadistically looking to be knocked off my perch, so tell me...

*What's your best 250m Flying Lap time?*


----------



## Rasmus (16 Sep 2014)

I think my PB is a 16.92. That was better time than a number of stronger rides, but I beat them on technique. Getting up to high speed in advance of the start line makes a huge difference.

Fastest I've seen at the DST sessions in Glasgow is 15.3 or thereabouts


----------



## AlanW (16 Sep 2014)

16.27 for the flying 250 and 32.56 for a flying 500


----------



## Martin McNeely (21 Sep 2014)

Just recently I did 17:41 on 84 inch gear. I thought I could push a 90 so we'll see how it goes next week.


----------



## zizou (23 Sep 2014)

Flying lap times are a good one to show sprint potential - ive seen relative beginners coming in and setting really good times and beating more experienced racers who will then be able to lap them in a short 10 lap scratch race. Although its not all natural talent either - ike Rasmus says alot is technique - this is even more so on the flying 200 where you drop down off the bend - getting the line right you can save probably about half a second.

For 250m im not sure what my best is - the only sprints ive been timed in this year are flying 200s and my best for that is 12.21. I was really pleased too as id never gone under 13 before so it was a huge PB.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2014)

What size of track is Edinburgh Velodrome as we did a flying lap on that during my taster ? I think I posted under 16 secs just! However I reckon I could go a bit faster considering it was my first time ever.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Oct 2014)

Some good times mentioned, considering the inexperience and all should be happy with them as an excellent start to enjoying track racing. It does put things into perspective when you see what the top sprinters can do, 9.9 for 200metres, and I've seen under 13.5 seconds for a full 250 flying lap. Which is quite scary in terms of wattage output. Still, us mortals can dream....and it's a load of fun. Edinburgh (Meadowbank) the old stadium is (I think) 250 metres, but outdoors, so it's hard to compare, weather, wind, temperature all are variables, and it's likely to be about 0.5 seconds a lap different to a nice warm, smooth, indoor track.


----------



## Martin McNeely (5 Oct 2014)

In the dst sprint sessions do they also do flying laps? I'm thinking of attending one but not sure I could suffer 2hrs of flying laps/standing starts.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Some good times mentioned, considering the inexperience and all should be happy with them as an excellent start to enjoying track racing. It does put things into perspective when you see what the top sprinters can do, 9.9 for 200metres, and I've seen under 13.5 seconds for a full 250 flying lap. Which is quite scary in terms of wattage output. Still, us mortals can dream....and it's a load of fun. Edinburgh (Meadowbank) the old stadium is (I think) 250 metres, but outdoors, so it's hard to compare, weather, wind, temperature all are variables, and it's likely to be about 0.5 seconds a lap different to a nice warm, smooth, indoor track.


 
Yep that would obviously make sense, although it did feel quite sheltered but it was in summer as well. Anyway enjoyed my session, just wish they could build an indoor one through east.


----------



## oldroadman (6 Oct 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yep that would obviously make sense, although it did feel quite sheltered but it was in summer as well. *Anyway enjoyed my session,* just wish they could build an indoor one through east.


Which is the whole point of it - keep enjoying, and no climbing either!!


----------



## zizou (9 Oct 2014)

Martin McNeely said:


> In the dst sprint sessions do they also do flying laps? I'm thinking of attending one but not sure I could suffer 2hrs of flying laps/standing starts.



Yeah should have a flying lap although if you go to the endurance one you'll be able to ask the coach to time you there as well. 




MrGrumpy said:


> Yep that would obviously make sense, although it did feel quite sheltered but it was in summer as well. Anyway enjoyed my session, just wish they could build an indoor one through east.



No plans for that im afraid, and looking like no outdoor one to replace Meadowbank either http://www.edinburgh.gov.uk/info/20.../1105/hunters_hall_park_-_cycling_hub_options (apparently option 3 has been selected)


----------

